# IPOD TOUCH IDENTIFIER LA GENERATION



## nyrkon (22 Février 2009)

J'aimerais savoir comment distinguer   AU PREMIER COUP D OEIL un IPOD TOUCH  de premiere et de  seconde génération?
Je sais qu'il y a des programmes qui n'existaient pas dans la 1ere génération, mais je cherche surtout des moyens d'identification externes, ou alors par le NUMERO de série.


Merci


----------



## DeepDark (22 Février 2009)

En externe, le plus flagrant est le réglage du volume sur le côté gauche


----------



## lsr (22 Février 2009)

Oui aussi la forme de l'antenne wifi, sur l'arrière de l'ipod. 
Elle est arrondie et ne touche pas les bords sur l'ipod touch 2G.


----------

